# hawaii squats



## ElNayshon (Sep 6, 2018)

Anyone know of any squats on the big island? Im headed there in a couple of weeks and might need a squat if things fall out. If anyone here has been in hawaii Id love to hear from you.


----------



## Jerrell (Sep 6, 2018)

Never been there, but it seems like I've heard something about homeless people getting money from the government there. That was like 10 yrs ago though, so I don't know if its still a thing or was just a rumor. 
Anyway, something to look into.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 7, 2018)

might not be the best time for a mainland haole to try and find a squat seeing as how the erupting volcano has displaced a lot of people from their homes recently. just buy a cheap tent at walmart and sleep on the beach or in the woods. just pack up your stuff each day with you, cause there's a lot of meth use on the islands and it might get ripped off if you leave it there unattended.

also, i'd be real respectful of any areas you find that have KAPU signs. (it's like the no tresspassing sign of the islands) because the locals won't take kindly at all if they find you disregarding those


----------

